# New to vaping - please help recommend a starter kit



## mojo (28/11/15)

Hey guys I'm new to this and would first like to thank the guys that reply. Could you help maybe recommending a good ecig to start with?iv been hearing alot about a kanga tec sub box mini. But have no idea were to find it . Please help thanks


----------



## Andre (28/11/15)

Here is more info on the Subox Mini Kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Near to you, you can find it here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/black-edition-kanger-subox-mini-full-kit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mojo (29/11/15)

Thanks andre


----------



## Nimatek (29/11/15)

Good starter kit with everything you need (remember to get a battery). I liked my subox kit, but the evic vtc mini was more my style. I would advise looking at both of these. 

The vtc mini ego tank wasn't a good match for me however, luckily I had my billow and goblin tanks. 

So the subox kit has a good tank already and you don't need anything else with it. 

The vtc kit has more power so is a little more future proof, but I would look at a different tank to go with it rather. Or grab the mod and a seperate tank - works out about the same cost wise. 

Test them both if you can and then make a decision after you've had a chance to weigh your options. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

I would highly recommend that you check out the VTC mini, it's upgradable and the update now makes it 75w and the mod supports temperature control with nickel, titanium and stainless steel. The device feel is great and doesn't feel weak. I would say grab the mod and get a different tank like a subtank mini (you'll be able to rebuild or buy coils). For me personally if I were getting into vaping I would definitely choose the Evic VTC mini.


----------



## OreO (29/11/15)

I recommend the vtc mini. It is my current mod with a billow tank and fishbone rda and it is amazing. Truely an awesome little box

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (29/11/15)

The subox mini kit is in my opinion a good mod and tank to start off with. You can buy coils, not the best, but depends. You have the option of a Rba deck if you want to build your own coils, and then you rock. I also started off with that kid, and would never look back. I would suggest to get the basics done and then fiddle around with TC etc. You will get all the info and support from excellent and experienced admin staff and vendors on this forum. IMO the best vaping forum/community in the world. ECIGSSA Rocks!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

+1 for the Subox mini kit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mojo (29/11/15)

Thanks guys think I'm gonna have a look at the sub box mini. And as far as flavours go is it jus a trial and error sort of thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/11/15)

Subox mini or even the iJust 2 are both awesome kits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (29/11/15)

Flavours is a preference thing. Personally I prefer the fruity desert type flavours and fruit loops is amazing 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/11/15)

Personally I think the Evic VTC Mini might be the better mod choice, but I'm not convinced of the tank. The Subtank Mini itself as a good tank choice I can vouch for, so if you have to get it as a starter kit, then the Subox is likely the better choice. 
Even though you might think that rebuilding is a schlep, it is the better option that will definitely save you money in the long run, so do consider that route. Popping in a new coil is just a few seconds vs 5 or 10 minutes spent rewicking, but rewicking adds no extra effort when cleaning the tank, which I hope most people do at least every once in a blue moon. The fact that you carry stock coils as backup if disaster strikes makes it an excellent choice.

As @Sir Vape mentioned, the iJust 2 kit is also good and inexpensive. I have one, and on lighter juices the coils last quite long. The only drawback imo is that there are no rebuildable heads available, but the flavour and vapor production on the stock coils is good. The only con is that the tank gets quite hot with chain vaping, even on the 0.5 ohm coils.

I'd suggest popping in to the Sir Vape's Vapory to see what juices they have. It's a very long list. What one person likes, tastes like crap to the next, so making any recommendation would be tough. Best is to try it yourself and start with a flavor that you like. In a month or two, it might not taste that great any more, and you'll move on to something else.


----------



## korn1 (29/11/15)

I just ordered this  http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-subox-mini-starter-kit-black.html

I have a nautilus mini with a eleaf istick which is pretty awesome to start with I rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

There is always the Istick TC60w + Melo tank starter kit for R999, it doesn't come with an RBA though but if you want to get into building you can buy the Triton's deck which will fit in the melo. The deck is not nearly as easy to build on as the Subtank's... my suggestion would be to try a few out and see what works for you


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> There is always the Istick TC60w + Melo tank starter kit for R999, it doesn't come with an RBA though but if you want to get into building you can buy the Triton's deck which will fit in the melo. The deck is not nearly as easy to build on as the Subtank's... my suggestion would be to try a few out and see what works for you


VTC mini would be better, the TC60 isn't upgradable and has built in battery. The VTC can take 18650 which you can change throughout the day and it's now 75w


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

daniel craig said:


> VTC mini would be better, the TC60 isn't upgradable and has built in battery. The VTC can take 18650 which you can change throughout the day and it's now 75w


The TC60 doesn't have a built in battery... i have a 18650 on charge for my wife right now


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> The TC60 doesn't have a built in battery... i have a 18650 on charge for my wife right now


Oh I taught it had internal  but I still like my VTC mini because of that update function. It's now 75w


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

daniel craig said:


> Oh I taught it had internal  but I still like my VTC mini because of that update function. It's now 75w


Totally bro! But what's the price difference between the two?


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

And... how many watts do you normally vape at?


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

I have the koopor 200w and seldom vape higher than 75w


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> Totally bro! But what's the price difference between the two?


Mine is R1090


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> And... how many watts do you normally vape at?


I use 70w on my dripper and on my bellus but with the goblin and subtank I use 30w


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

My wife has her Istick at 24w so does she need a 75w unit? It's all about personal taste I guess

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> My wife has her Istick at 24w so does she need a 75w unit? It's all about personal taste I guess


No I was just saying generally... not many people ever use 60w+ on a tank. I tried 60w on my subtank and it was terrible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

daniel craig said:


> I use 70w on my dripper and on my bellus but with the goblin and subtank I use 30w


Yeah... i think the point of this whole exercise is that @mojo wants a decent starter kit though... not to worry too much about drippers and such. I could be wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

jguile415 said:


> Yeah... i think the point of this whole exercise is that @mojo wants a decent starter kit though... not to worry too much about drippers and such. I could be wrong


Always nice to be future proof but it all comes down to preference. Size, battery life, quality. Both are good devices for size I would say the TC60 looks stealthy and gets the job done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

I think experienced vapers tend to overcomplicate things for new vapers.. most noobs want something that works well and easily straight out the box(I know I did) mixing and matching tanks and mods, building interesting coils etc is something you grow into

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (29/11/15)

If I had've started on the koopor 200w with the Bellus I don't think I would've stopped smoking


----------



## Clouder (30/11/15)

@mojo I have both a Subox Mini and an eVic VTC. I like the eVic VTC ALOT. But, having said that, the Subox does feel better in ones hand as it has round edges. The Subox has an awesome tank right out of the box. Really, you can't go wrong with a Subox! If you decide later on to upgrade to a different MOD, you can always keep the Subox Tank and use it on your next MOD.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

